# Even the ratboys aint as hard as they used to be



## Radar (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's someone from my old stompin grounds doing Leigh proud 

If its the Wheatsheaf I think it was, it's no surprise he ended up glassing the landlord. Only thing is, at 20 he was a bit over-aged for there 

I wonder how it will work out ?? 

Will he be applauded and respected by his peers for doing the landlord and beating the system, or will he get the shit kicked out of him because he's now a known softy who cries ?

Not that I really give a shit. I just remember having that pub pointed out as somewhere to avoid last year, and it ws a bit of a shock to see it on the beeb.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2006)

he was interviewed on five live this morning, sounded a right charmer


----------



## chriswill (Jul 6, 2006)

Where about in Leigh were you stomping Radar.

Lived there for quite a while myself and my mam and dad live there now.


----------



## Andy the Don (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone see this chaps name.. Daniel Hardman..

You northerners aren't as tough as you used to be..


----------



## chriswill (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm 99% sure I know his brother.


----------



## Radar (Jul 11, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Where about in Leigh were you stomping Radar.
> 
> Lived there for quite a while myself and my mam and dad live there now.


Lived as a kid in the sticks first (Astley/Blackmoor) then in Pennington. I used to go to St Josephs RC, near Bedford Church.

The family moved to Ireland when I was 10. My old man's Irish and he was gagging to return. I only make it back up there for funerals and the like once in a blue moon 

The place is a shadow of its former self.. Leigh town centre is grim, the only prospering retail businesses I saw the last time I returned appeared to be charity shops


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 11, 2006)

And the league team ain't what it used to be....


----------



## Radar (Jul 11, 2006)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> And the league team ain't what it used to be....


Ah, the joys of Hilton Park in the pissing rain 

Christ, they actually let an association football team in, worse a team from keaw yed city !!

(Strictly speaking keaw yed city is Westhougton, not Horwich, but I suppose its close enough !!)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2006)

I may be being a bit hard on the Leythers actually cos they're in the NRC Final this weekend, playing Hull KR (altho most of the Leigh fans seem to be predicting a loss). They've got a very loyal bunch following them as well, last year in Super League, they bought loads down to London with them. Wouldn't mind coming up for a game at Hilton Pk one day maybe, altho maybe avoiding the pubs, if your OP is anything to go by.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 13, 2006)

There was some talk about Ian Milward going back to Leigh in an advisory 'director of rugby' stylee. Did it ever come to anything? I was really hoping for a Leigh up, Wigan down scenario this year, though it looks very unlikely now. 

Adds name to the Urbanite Laythor's list.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2006)

I thought Millward was working without pay for Leigh until the end of the season, when he's off back down under with the Cowboys? Beeb were certainly carrying story last month as well as Sporting Life.

I think that the Pies would have stayed up no matter what, as much as people were wishing otherwise. Now i think its looking like it could be Wakey Trinity instead, they looked dreadful last week. And Quins (argh) signing Brian McDermott should hopefully secure our place in top division.


----------

